# Extreme Ice and Sub Zero getting too expensive, need local replacement.



## Renaldo (24/10/16)

Hi All,

As the title suggests my EDV is either Mount Baker Vapor's Extreme Ice or Halo's Sub Zero. Now that MBV doesn't do 236ml bottles anymore it's basically going to cost double for the same amount of liquid and Halo has always been crazy with their prices.

So I need to know from those of you who have used those two juices before if there are any local guys that can produce that much ICE flavor without the "menthol" taste. Those that have vaped those two flavors before would know what I am talking about. I don't want a menthol juice, I want and ICE COLD THROAT HIT.

Would really appreciate any good recommendations.

Regards!


----------



## Silver (24/10/16)

Welcome back @Renaldo !

I remember that you tried out just about every menthol and ice type vape back in the day!

Sorry I cant advise you on your question, but hope you get sorted.

I like my fruity menthol vapes but they have a lot of menthol flavour in them so probably womt be what you're after


----------



## Renaldo (24/10/16)

Thanks bud, yeah it's been a while lol! I have literally tried most overseas brands and I am honestly a bit pissed with Mount Baker Vapor as I really loved the 236ml Extreme Ice bottles but the FDA has screwed them royally over there. Halo has always been a special occasion treat for me so I can't afford to spend that amount of money on a EDV. Appreciate the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/16)

The Ice man surfaces again!  @Renaldo it's time to try Menthol Ice again!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (24/10/16)

@Renaldo, I do not vape the menthol flavor because I can't stand that flavor. But I do like a selection of extreme cool/cold vapes in my rotations, so I mostly make my own.

I'm not familiar with the two premade liquids you mention and was not around on the forum way back when to know what your other likes/dislikes are. But if you can tolerate a flavored cool/cold vape there may be some hope with local liquids. 

Brother @Rob Fisher sent me a few small samples of SA liquids that included VM Tropical Ice and XXX to try out. The TI was an instant no, I got nothing but strong menthol, couldn't get the coconut at all. But the XXX was almost an instant yes because the fruit in it completely masked the menthol flavor for me. BTW, I don't normally do fruit vapes either. I like to eat fruits but they are not something I like to vape. But I did like XXX, could easily vape it in my daily rotations. And I learned from it that by adding the Trop Ice to other DIY's add add cool/cold to them that they also masked the menthol flavor so I could use up the sample. 

XXX stand alone may not be cold enough for you, but you can add that extra cold without imparting another flavor with Koolada 10% solution. It's powerful stuff, and there will be some trial and error to find what "small" percentage of it gives you what you want. It adds very little to the cost of the premade liquid.

Anyway, food for thought maybe that adding cool/cold to other SA liquids may also work for you. Luck.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Renaldo (24/10/16)

Spydro said:


> @Renaldo, I do not vape the menthol flavor because I can't stand that flavor. But I do like a selection of extreme cool/cold vapes in my rotations, so I mostly make my own.
> 
> I'm not familiar with the two premade liquids you mention and was not around on the forum way back when to know what your other likes/dislikes are. But if you can tolerate a flavored cool/cold vape there may be some hope with local liquids.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate the detailed response. I will definitely take it all in and consider the options. Where can I get hold of the XXX and Koolada 10%? 

Thanks again bud, really appreciate it


----------



## Renaldo (24/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> The Ice man surfaces again!  @Renaldo it's time to try Menthol Ice again!



Ha Ha, good to be back! Where is the link for it


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/16)

www.vapourmountain.co.za


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Renaldo said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I really appreciate the detailed response. I will definitely take it all in and consider the options. Where can I get hold of the XXX and Koolada 10%?



XXX can be found at http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/vapour-mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-x-x-x/ and any of our fine DIY vendors should be able to help with Koolada!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (25/10/16)

DIY? https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/fw-flavour-concentrates/products/extreme-ice-concentrate-fw

Apparently at 15% + it is pretty much the real deal. Will be most cost effective by miles as well.

More info

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/16)

Hi @Renaldo

Just adding the following which might help you

As @Spydro says, the VM Tropical Ice is very cold indeed. I also found the coconut very slight and sometimes not noticeable. It has a very strong menthol blast. I reviewed it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-17#post-248997

For me, VM's Menthol Ice is very similar to Tropical Ice. I think Tropical Ice is Menthol Ice with a bit of added coconut. Very strong menthol blast indeed. Mini review is here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-2#post-6668

The VM XXX for me is not a very strong menthol at all. Very different to the two above. Its more a lovely Litchi and other fruity mix vape with a coolness as a background. Have reviewed it here:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vapour-mountain-juice-reviews.t473/page-18#post-299418

You say you dont want menthol, but the first two above are for me major menthol! And the last one XXX is not very cold or icy, just a nice coolness. More a fruity vape.

I am no DIYer, but i have dabbled a bit with Menthol and Koolada concentrates. Maybe make a basic mix with PG/VG and add a bit of Koolada. Start very low because that stuff can be very strong. Personally I find it irritates my throat if its too noticeable in a juice so I prefer menthol for coolness. But you could experiment a bit and find something you like. You could also add a few drops of (probably any) fruit concentrate to add a bit of a mild fruity flavour to the mix for a bit of variety. I like adding Lime to an icy mix. I call it Lime Ice and vape it fairly regularly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (25/10/16)

Renaldo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As the title suggests my EDV is either Mount Baker Vapor's Extreme Ice or Halo's Sub Zero. Now that MBV doesn't do 236ml bottles anymore it's basically going to cost double for the same amount of liquid and Halo has always been crazy with their prices.
> 
> ...


I've vaped plenty of both of the juices you mention,Halo Sub Zero was in fact the first juice I ever vaped ! I only vape menthol all day every day ( not evenings) and have tried plenty of alternatives both local and imported.In short I haven't found one thats like them.Now I vape both VM Tropical Ice and Menthol Ice.As far as I'm concerned they are the best of the rest out of all the others Ive tried.I'm about to try out another local menthol and I'll let you know how it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (25/10/16)

Have tried a few menthol's and nothing I have tried beats vapourmountain menthol ice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape Starter (25/10/16)

Hi I have purchased from noonclouds "Smack Ice" its a really nice menthol bubble-gum type juice, check it out,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (25/10/16)

I love my icy juices, period. I would suggest finding a good local flavour that you like and adding Koolada as already mentioned above. For me though, instead of using Koolada, I mix about 25% Vapour Mountain's 'Menthol Ice' in with my favourite fruits - it's awesome, and definitely more ice than menthol.
However, I would find it hard to believe that you wouldn't like XXX - don't get less than 100ml though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Darth Vaper said:


> I love my icy juices, period. I would suggest finding a good local flavour that you like and adding Koolada as already mentioned above. For me though, instead of using Koolada, I mix about 25% Vapour Mountain's 'Menthol Ice' in with my favourite fruits - it's awesome, and definitely more ice than menthol.
> However, I would find it hard to believe that you wouldn't like XXX - don't get less than 100ml though



100% on adding Menthol Ice to other juices... it's probably the best way to mentholise a juice ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Renaldo (2/11/16)

Thanks for all the feedback guys, I decided to hunt the internet for DIY recipes that could emulate the MBV Extreme Ice and I am happy to report that I found the concentrate they use, which is a company called Flavor West. Bought the concentrate and after experimenting with various flavour percentages and a bit of Koolada I did a blind test between my juice and theirs and couldn't tell the difference! So now instead of paying R1750 for a 236ml bottle it only costs me R450 for the same bottle and with my current order I can make litres of the stuff. So once again thanks for all the help and I will still order all of the juices you recommended because I don't like missing out on new awesome ice juices

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Genosmate (3/11/16)

Renaldo said:


> Thanks for all the feedback guys, I decided to hunt the internet for DIY recipes that could emulate the MBV Extreme Ice and I am happy to report that I found the concentrate they use, which is a company called Flavor West. Bought the concentrate and after experimenting with various flavour percentages and a bit of Koolada I did a blind test between my juice and theirs and couldn't tell the difference! So now instead of paying R1750 for a 236ml bottle it only costs me R450 for the same bottle and with my current order I can make litres of the stuff. So once again thanks for all the help and I will still order all of the juices you recommended because I don't like missing out on new awesome ice juices


Nice ! You mind to post the recipe please?


----------



## Andre (3/11/16)

Genosmate said:


> Nice ! You mind to post the recipe please?


http://www.ecigssa.co.za/decided-to-give-diy-a-try-and-i-struck-gold.t30623/#post-457134

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

